# Feeling "recovered" with left eye closed or cross-eyeing slightly..



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

I feel "recovered" with my left eye closed (seeing with the right one only), or cross-eyeing slightly, or even when shaking the both eyes (don't know if everyone can do this).

Anyone relate?


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

Have you been to see an opthalmologist? Ocular accommodation refers to when both the eyes struggle to focus on a single point in space and this can induce anomalies...


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks, Dr B. I had myopia since my infancy, and had laser surgery 3 years ago, but I have Dp for 9 years. I didn't know this term before, but I will read about this... Thanks again


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad to help, let us all know how you get on. It sounds fascinating!


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Andre said:


> I feel "recovered" with my left eye closed (seeing with the right one only), or cross-eyeing slightly, or even when shaking the both eyes (don't know if everyone can do this).
> 
> Anyone relate?


This caught my eye -- no pun intended, I guess, lol -- as I have terrible vision and have had such since a child.

I cannot say in my experience that DP/DR was ever the result of vision problems. It is a perceptual experience. I also understand that individuals who are blind experience deja-vu (the theory on that one went out the window, "already seen") and I read somewhere but don't quote me that individuals who are blind also experience DP/DR.

My question Andre is when you say you are "recovered" from the DP/DR when you close the one eye, etc. You literally do NOT feel the perceptual distortion of DP/DR? And it comes back when you open your eye, or stop moving your eyes a certain way? My problem is, I feel DP/DR with my eyes closed, with my glasses off (and I am blind without them), and when I dream, I dream in DP/DR.

Also the term accommodation as I understand it is how the eye adjusts from looking at a computer screen and then looking at a distance. Somehow the eye and brain are able to "accomodate" this complex switch in distance.

I may be wrong. I have had eye surgery, laser, and am concerned about my sight as I get older.

BUT, again, could you clarify, "recovered?"
Also, do you dream in DP/DR?

Do you feel better when you close your eyes?

Curious.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, meant to add, it seems we have very similar eye problems. I have severe myopia which led to retinal detachments -- I have a scleral buckle in my left eye, cryosurgery in my right, and laser in both. I'm also developing macular puckering. Note I am 56. Surgery was way back when I was 24.

Also, I do not have binocular vision. Each eye operates on its own. So I can't see 3D movies, can't use a binocular, etc. Both eyes are not "in synch."

I'm cursed!

My DP/DR started in childhood.

I love how there is an ad for eyeglasses at the top of this thread, LOL.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Dreamer, by "recover" I mean everything appears in 3D, and focused... As I open my left eye, everything turns blurry, 2D and less focused. About my dreams, I use to dream in DPDR, as well. And yes, I feel better with my eyes closed, there is less information to process and perceive, I guess that's why.

Another strange thing is, when I see with my head upwards (and eyes downward or sideward), the 3D effect happens too. I think it may be related to EMDR, but not certain.

Also, I heard about some eye exercises for DP/DR, long ago, like focusing on points in the screen periodically.

So, it seems that DPDR has much to do with these eye issues, at least from my experiences.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

I went to my opthalmologist today and tried to explain these issues. He didnt seem to understand very well, but he said using glasses would overcome the situation. I asked if there is a way to diagnose the accomodation thing, and he said no, and that these feelings can be related to spending long time using the computer, for example, like a person that has headache or feel asleep because of that.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 1, 2014)

I've seen more than three different eye-docters and opthalmologists before I was diagnosed, because of my extreme blurried vision. I find this a very interessting topic! Does somebody had an amblyopie (lazy-eye) in their youth here, because I had. Curious for any connection with this


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Infinity said:


> I've seen more than three different eye-docters and opthalmologists before I was diagnosed, because of my extreme blurried vision. I find this a very interessting topic! Does somebody had an amblyopie (lazy-eye) in their youth here, because I had. Curious for any connection with this


Hmm, I am still having trouble with this theory, though I understand everyone has a unique experience.
I was also born with a "lazy eye." I had glasses at 2 and 1/2 years old. My mother said I was "thrilled to be able to see things, that I noticed right away I wasn't seeing well without glasses."

However, DP/DR didn't start happening until I was 4 o4 5. And I know when this happened as it was on a vacation with my mother, and I still have the Passport with dates on it.

If blind people can feel DP .. the vision theory doesn't makes sense to me at least. It is a sensation.

Also, I have never met an ophtalmologist (and I have had many in 50 years) who ever knew what DP/DR is. It's a miracle to find any doctor who knows what it is, not to mention most people who don't experience it. I also know of people who literally have no clue what terrible anxiety feels like. My "daily anxiety" is incomprehensible to them. Also, psychiatrists of mine have no idea what I'm talking about, though they are familiar with it. One doctor who experienced DP/DR himself under stress understood -- but it passed when he got a good night's sleep -- and it faded from his memory.

I feel there is a problem (in the brain) not the eyes, with input, processing of input of Self. We get overstimulated by certain input as well. Also, input is not being processed properly in the brain.

I may be completely wrong, but I have had so many eye problems and treatments, surgeries, wear glasses, and none of these things has changed my DP/DR experience. What helps when I have a horrible episode is to take my glasses OFF, and I only see a blur. It seems more comforting to me.

I also have lenses that go dark outdoors, and wear Rx sunglasses (dark) outdoors ... and it makes the DR a tiny bit more bearable. I do better in the evening -- less stiumlation.

I am extremly worn down and frustrated by this. I can use a billion analogies to describe DP/DR to people and they truly still don't "get it."

But again, we are all unique.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, if you read V.S. Ramachandran's work, or his book, "A Brief Tour of Human Consciousness" he briefly discusses DP/DR. He mentions no vision theory. Also, neuroscientist Jill Bolte Taylor experienced DP/DR during a stroke. Her description is spot on, however it had nothing to do with her vision.

Her book is also fascinating, "My Stroke of Insight."


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

I had visual distortions and had my eyes checked out, they are healthy but my vision is increasingly getting worse (astigmatism) I would advise not crossing your eyes simply due to the fact you may feel more distorted when you uncross them. I agree with Dr B though, getting to an ophthalmologist could help in many ways!


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

You said you practice EMDR, I'm curious about this.. Take a look at this post:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/49640-feeling-recovered-with-left-eye-closed-or-cross-eyeing-slightly/

Do you think these issues relate to EMDR?

Interesting post, my first thought based on my own experience is that your eye movements and the practice of EMDR are two separate experiences.

Even though EMDR stands for eye movement desensitization and reprocessing and originally was focussed on eye movements

to recreate a state of consciousness which resembles dream sleep in order to reprocess past traumatic experiences and thus alleviate dissociation,

your eye movements do not seem linked to the above state of mind.

The EMDR therapy I'm currently following is with the use of bilateral tones that are coming through headphones, my eyes are closed.

I will let my optician check my eye movement the next time, as I have minus 9 eye sight both left and right.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

You should read this post:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50533-vertical-heterophoria-tmd-neck-tension-the-cause-of-my-dp/

This guy's DP/DR was caused by his eyes (something named "vertical heterophoria"). Get your eyes checked!


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm having the same "recovered" feeling after doing exercises, like walking/running/gym. Maybe these eye-related events have some relation with neurotransmitters, like dopamine, as they are produced just after exercising...


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

DXM makes your eyes track wrong. That's why abusers of thst drug wear an eyepatch. DP'd people probably have weaker focus too. I have a slightly lazy eye, but it's only noticeable when I'm staring into space, so it's a lazy resting eye. Sometimes overstimulation makes it nearly impossible for me to use fine focus (can't read anymore). It's a real trip.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Andre said:


> I feel "recovered" with my left eye closed (seeing with the right one only), or cross-eyeing slightly, or even when shaking the both eyes (don't know if everyone can do this).
> 
> Anyone relate?


Yes. But i can't exactly walk around like that all day lol. I have the same effect when looking at bright lights too. I walk around like an idiot at the grocery store staring up at the lights lol. I couldnt do this before because grocery stores was a trigger earlier.


----------

